# reliance thunder 549 plan and its speed for home user in delhi



## manish_shokeen (Feb 8, 2014)

what speed will i exactly get in utorrent and idm if i go for this plan, i m confused about contention ratio , whats that mean? will it reduced my speed  ? the customer care said that i will get only 124kbps speed for downloading and 1024 kbps for browsing in 549 plans(i mbps) , and i know thats nonsense


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 15, 2014)

It must be 124 KBps not kbps. This will be the spd that you'll get in download manager.

- - - Updated - - -

128KBps=1024kbps


----------

